# The Way to Transfer Large Files



## beefly (Sep 15, 2008)

This is a Shit website! go to hell!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 15, 2008)

beefly said:


> Nowdays,files are getting larger and larger


And so is the spam on this forum.


> ...and it's impossible to transfer large files via Email due to the limited size.


Email was never intended for the transfer of large amounts of binary data to begin with.  Anyone who relies on email to deliver large, sensitive binary files is a fool.


> However, Qoodaa was introduced to solve this kind of problems.


The only problem with email and large files is the foolish user trying to use email to transfer large files.


> Qoodaa is an Internet based program to faciliate large files. The users of Qoodaa can easily receive and send large files to its customers and friends.


You mean like the hundreds of other online file transfer programs and websites?  Oh, joy!


> Those that need sending large files, such as Printers, graphics artists,photographers, lawyers, video production companies, music production companies, and many other corporations can benefit by using Qoodaa to transfer large files.*


Or, they can grow a brain and use FTP, WebDAV, ssh, or any of the other protocols that are specifically intended for the transfer or large amounts of binary data.


> And the best part of Qoodaa is that it's very convinient and efficient.


Because we all know that the other methods and websites that do the exact same thing are all clunky and inefficient, right?  Right.


> The senders just need to send downloading links to the receivers by MSN,Email,and even by telephone.


Wonderful.  Instead of simply emailing me a link to a file on an FTP site, now I have to receive a phone call?  Talk about a step _backward_.  And I can't use AOL or iChat -- only MSN?  Bollocks!  Not to mention that using the telephone to "send" a link to someone is like me hopping in my car and driving over to my refrigerator.


> Please go to http://www.qoodaa.com to experience what Qoodaa has brought to you!


I just did.  Stupid name = no one will remember it.  Stupid service = clogging up the intertubes with a bunch of "me, too!" sites that don't offer anything unique.

I see nothing with qoodaa that I can't already do faster and easier with other sites and/or protocols.

Please prove me wrong in two years when you've taken over the internet and are filthy rich.  I highly anticipate it. :/  I mean, really: what does it say about a company that relies on spamming forums instead of spending a little money on real advertising?  I'll tell ya what it says: it says your service sucks and take your crappy advertising somewhere else.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 16, 2008)

You could try to make use of more cliches on your website. 

How about make it look like the current skin in Facebook to make it so Web 2.0 cliche look, or use a look like the default skin on blogger.
And the m.oder.n spelling is the way to go, so how about making it g.o.oda.a.com instead. 

Or use a web 2.0 name generator to get even more creative.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2008)

Heh!  This is the first time I've seen a forum spammer actually retaliate!  Talk about advanced bot technology! ::ha::


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 16, 2008)

beefly said:


> This is a Shit website!


Well, sonovabitch... here I am, all these years, thinking this website totally rocked!  Thanks for helping me see the light!


> go to hell!


Dangit, wouldn't ya know... I'm all out of vacation time for this year -- maybe next year!

Oh, hey, and I just noticed on your website that only Windows-based machines are supported... and yet, you came to a Mac-specific website to advertise/spam?  Not only is your service crap, you're a fool to boot.  That's like advertising running shoes to people who have no legs.  Brilliant.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys handled this well.


----------



## Viro (Sep 17, 2008)

ROFLMAO.

I need to visit this site more!


----------

